# Modifying a 30 Cal Bolt Action Pen



## renowb (Dec 26, 2012)

I have seen on here before a post of how you modify a bolt action pen turning the bolt. Anyone have the procedure for this? TIA.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Dec 26, 2012)

It's not really that difficult.
The set screw holds the bolt.
The cap unscrews to let you make a new slot with a dremel and reverse the clip.


There's a couple posts about them... 

I think you're probably refering to this thread:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/bolt-action-bullet-pen-reconfigured-99594/


Also watch the screw coming loose:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/psi-bolt-action-cartridge-pen-loose-handle-103795/


----------



## renowb (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, thanks Rob. I want to reverse that darn bolt!


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have found that some of the chrome kits have two slots for the clip already cut for you so all you have to do is adjust the bolt position. Be sure to lock tite it, I use the blue.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Dec 26, 2012)

I need to order some more of the bolt action kits. I'll try to take some photos of the various steps to reverse the bolt & clip and where to put the thread-lock and put it into a small doc for the library for others.


----------



## renowb (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't have a kit handy, so I can't see, but the bolt itself does not thread in? There is a set screw inside to hold it?


----------



## renowb (Dec 26, 2012)

That would be great Rob, thanks.



LagniappeRob said:


> I need to order some more of the bolt action kits. I'll try to take some photos of the various steps to reverse the bolt & clip and where to put the thread-lock and put it into a small doc for the library for others.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Dec 26, 2012)

maxman400 said:


> I have found that some of the chrome kits have two slots for the clip already cut for you so all you have to do is adjust the bolt position. Be sure to lock tite it, I use the blue.



That's good news... I haven't seen that yet, but that would us save from the longest step of the process. Not to mention the fear of the dremel slipping and scratching the plating somewhere visible.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Dec 26, 2012)

renowb said:


> I don't have a kit handy, so I can't see, but the bolt itself does not thread in? There is a set screw inside to hold it?



The bolt does thread into the sliding mechanism that advanced the ink cartridge. But from the cartridge side there is a set screw that stops the bolt from turning.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 26, 2012)

renowb said:


> I don't have a kit handy, so I can't see, but the bolt itself does not thread in? There is a set screw inside to hold it?


the set screw just holds the bolt in place, but the bolt it's self also screws in to the plunger.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Dec 26, 2012)

Just took a look at the new instructions. It explains about reversing the bolt and clip. And confirmed the new kits have 2 slots. 

Here this will explain more: 
http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKCP80XX_ins.pdf


----------



## renowb (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll be darn. That's great! I didn't realize they put it on the instructions.



LagniappeRob said:


> Just took a look at the new instructions. It explains about reversing the bolt and clip. And confirmed the new kits have 2 slots.
> 
> Here this will explain more:
> http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKCP80XX_ins.pdf


----------



## LagniappeRob (Dec 26, 2012)

Me either. I thought maybe it had been if it was coming with 2 slots now... But I figured I'd at least find a sketch of the mechanism I could mark up for you in the meantime. Funny, I remember someone talking to them about it and them saying something like it being impossible... but it's good to know they are listening. I've liked the kits but the bolt being upside down was bothering me.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Dec 26, 2012)

I have only made one kit so far but on mine the cap unscrewed and turned so that I did not have to recut the clip slot. I loosened the set screw and unscrewed the bolt handle and filed a small flat in the new position to position the bolt on the right side. I re-assembled the bolt and tightened the set screw to lock it in position.


----------

